# My Dog running circles



## rainbow (Feb 17, 2016)

My pug was fine when i first got 2 new goats for the first time but after a few weeks he has started sniffing the ground and running in circles frantically, and wears himself out. He is neutered, can you help me figure this out ? The goats are 7 months old and the other is 5 months old. The pug is 4 years old.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He may be excited. Does he circle any other time?

Maybe a vet visit if you think there is something wrong.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 17, 2016)

He does run circles at other times but not like this. He constantly runs circles and sniffs the ground when he is out there, also he will stair at the goats at times then goes back to running circles and sniffing the ground. When he is in the house he is calm and acts as he was before we got the goats and also the same if we set him in the other yard on the other side of the house away from the goats.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Is he just excited to smell their urine/feces on the ground? 

The description kind of just sounds like what my dogs do when they're "hunting" something but without a video idk.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 17, 2016)

He can not get to where the goats are they are fenced off


----------



## rainbow (Feb 17, 2016)

Here is the video of him doing his thing


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks like somewhat aggressive behavior to me, like he thinks he's supposed to be chasing/"hunting" the goats but he's not sure really how to do it. He may also see the goats as challengers in his territory. If he doesn't bother the goats, and he doesn't hurt himself, I wouldn't be too concerned. If he and the goats are ever together, though, I would definitely keep an eye on him.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah, that looks like hunting/obsessive behavior. Personally I don't let my dogs become obsessive like that as it can become neurotic. I would either stay with him and snap him out of it as soon as he starts that behavior or only let him out in an area where he doesn't do that. It's not healthy for him to behave that way.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Yeah, that looks like hunting/obsessive behavior. Personally I don't let my dogs become obsessive like that as it can become neurotic. I would either stay with him and snap him out of it as soon as he starts that behavior or only let him out in an area where he doesn't do that. It's not healthy for him to behave that way.


I agree. It's just an obsessive behavior that needs nipped in the bud. Just tell him to cut it out.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 17, 2016)

Alright thank yaull for the information i will get him to stop doing it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't bother with verbal commands with an obsession like this. Walk out and give him a firm poke in the neck as soon as he starts. If that isn't enough and he starts back up you will need to put him on a leash for correction and walk him to another area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------

